# Definition of Temporary Worker



## CookieTheClown (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey, there! I'm Cookie! I'm a street performing clown from the USA! 

I'm looking to hit the streets of Toronto with a smash!

According to "Working temporarily in Canada: Jobs that do not require a work permit" (sorry, no link because the website sprays water when I try! ), as a street performer, I can work temporarily in Canada without a work visa! *HONK HONK* 

My question is, would you like me to make you a balloon dog? And what is the maximum length of time that Citizenship and Immigration Canada considers temporary? 

:canada:

Hugs, 

Cookie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CookieTheClown said:


> Hey, there! I'm Cookie! I'm a street performing clown from the USA!
> 
> I'm looking to hit the streets of Toronto with a smash!
> 
> ...


Working temporarily in Canada: Jobs that do not require a work permit


----------

